# Two male borleyi cichlids for sale



## cheffner (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys I know i havent been on here much lately but I have two huge male borleyi cichlids that I'm looking to get rid of. They are about 6-7 inches long and healthy. They have great coloring on them! Let me know if someone wants to buy them! Pm me :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## cheffner (Feb 29, 2012)

By the way I'm located in Dumont New Jersey and I'm not looking to ship them. Let me know!


----------

